# X11 déjà sur Tiger ! où ?



## iSwitch (9 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour

Je souhaite uitiliser The Gimp qui nécessite Apple's X11. J'ai donc télécharger Apple's X11 depuis le site d'Apple.
Lorsque je lance l'installation de X11, je tombe sur le message "Vous ne pouvez pas installer X11 sur ce volume. Un logiciel plus récent est déjà installé sur votre ordinateur."
Très bien !  Même pas besoin d'installer X11 pour utiliser The Gimp.
Je télécharge donc l'application The Gimp, tout ce passe correctement. Or, au lancement de gimp.app, je tombe sur le message d'erreur "Failed to start X11. Gimp.app requires Apple's X11"...
Je cherche "X11" dans mon DD mais je ne trouve rien d'autre que ce que j'avais téléchargé au préalable et donc pas installé. Pas de trace de Apple's X11 sur mon ordi...   

Je suis sous Tiger.

Merci de votre aide.

iSwitch, bien ennuyé...


----------



## ricchy (9 Juillet 2005)

Salut iSwitch.
As tu fais une installation personnalisée de Tiger ?
Je ne sais pas si par défaut X11 n'est pas installé 
Un moyen est de réinstaller le tigre et de faire une instal personnalisée.
As tu 2 partitions ou un DD externe afin de faire une sauvegarde de tes donées ?
Le principal étant de sauver tout ce qu'il y a dans ta maisonnette. :style:
Un peu de X11
installer osx


La couleur verte est réservée aux modérateurs.
Merci
golf
Modérateur


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Juillet 2005)

J'ai le même problème qu'iSwitch : X11 n'est pas là, et je ne peut pas l'installer, et je ne veut pas avoir à réinstaller Tiger, si je suis sous OSX, c'est pour eviter les réinstallation et les reboot nécéssaire sous zindows...


----------



## iSwitch (9 Juillet 2005)

Merci de m'aider ricchy !  



> X11 est gratuite, est une application élaborée par APPLE, et est livrée avec TIGER, mais X11 ne s'installe pas automatiquement. En effet, lors du processus d'installation de TIGER 10.4, il est nécessaire de cliquer sur le bouton "Personnaliser" et de cocher la case "X11" pour que vous puissiez disposer de cette application.
> X11 se trouve dans votre dossier "Utilitaires".


J'ai switché il y a une semaine, j'ai donc eu Tiger préinstallé. Il me faut le réinstaller ?   (Pas moyen de l'installer à partir d'un des 2 CD livrés avec l'ordinateur ?).
Je n'ai pas de disque dur externe, et l'histoire des "2 partitions" c'est du chinois pour moi lol :rateau: 

Re-merci !


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Juillet 2005)

faudrait qu'on sache ou X11 est situé sur le DVD d'install de Tiger...

mais je ne suis pas sur qu'on puisse l'installer directement...


----------



## ricchy (9 Juillet 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> faudrait qu'on sache ou X11 est situé sur le DVD d'install de Tiger...
> 
> mais je ne suis pas sur qu'on puisse l'installer directement...



Je viens de regarder, c'est possible en fait.
J'ai parlé trop vite.
Sur le *DVD1* il y a un dossier Xcode tools dedans, il y a le developer.mpkg à décompresser
Il requiert 1.4Go de place dispo sur le DD.


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Juillet 2005)

mais j'ai installer les outils developpeurs (XCode 2.1 et Interface Builder) mais je n'ai pas X11


----------



## ricchy (9 Juillet 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> mais j'ai installer les outils developpeurs (XCode 2.1 et Interface Builder) mais je n'ai pas X11



Je suis pas spécialiste en la matière.
Peut être un pro du X11 va débarquer, mais je pense qu'il faut réinstaller le tigre. 
Vu que l'on m'interdit le vert je mets en violet.


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Juillet 2005)

ricchy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas spécialiste en la matière.
> Peut être un pro du X11 va débarquer, mais je pense qu'il faut réinstaller le tigre.
> Vu que l'on m'interdit le vert je mets en violet.


d'accord bon ben on attend le pro alors...


----------



## daffyb (9 Juillet 2005)

Sur le DVD de tiger il y a un PKG sous le dossier XCode intitulé Optional Installs
En double cliquant dessus, il est possible d'ajouter des composants à MacOS.
X11 est dans le sous menu Applications 
Qui c'est le boss


----------



## Frodon (9 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

Dans le DVD de MacOS X Tiger, à la racine, juste en dessous du dossier "XCode Tools", il y a un package appelé "Optional Installs".

Il suffit de lancer l'installation de ce package, et de selectionner X11 comme element à installation. X11 se trouvant dans la rubrique "Applications" de la liste des elements installables.

Vous pouvez aussi l'installer en allant chercher le package individuel qui est dans le DVD au chemin suivant: System/Installation/Packages/X11User.pkg

A+


----------



## iSwitch (10 Juillet 2005)

Merci à tous pour votre aide, je tenterai d'installer ça demain.


----------



## albert13 (13 Juillet 2005)

suite aux réponses claires et nettes de ce fil
j'ai réussi à installer X11

j'avais le même blem

donc Thanks cela m'évite de me prendre la tête encore 

à charge de revanche !

je ne cesse de méditer "seul on est rien, ensemble on est quelque chose" ;-))


----------



## Raleur Pro X (22 Juillet 2005)

Malheureusement ce n'est pas mon cas.. je n'ai pas ces fichiers sur mon CD2 (et je vous assure j'ai bien cherché...) 

Il y a t-il qq'un qui pourrait mettre X11 v 1.1 sur un serveur et donner la référence ?
Je ne vois pas comment ceci serait illégale puisque le X11 est sensé être gratuit..




			
				albert13 a dit:
			
		

> suite aux réponses claires et nettes de ce fil
> j'ai réussi à installer X11
> 
> j'avais le même blem
> ...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juillet 2005)

Tu as quelle version de MacOS sur tes CD ?
Ben c'est en libre téléchargement sur le site Apple netre autre  voir le post #1
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/apple/x11formacosx.html


----------



## Raleur Pro X (22 Juillet 2005)

Justement la version que propose Apple en téléchargement est la version 1.0 alors que pour tiger il faut la 1.1...

d'ou ma question si quelqu'un pouvait le proposer via un lien...



			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Tu as quelle version de MacOS sur tes CD ?
> Ben c'est en libre téléchargement sur le site Apple netre autre  voir le post #1
> http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/apple/x11formacosx.html


----------



## daffyb (22 Juillet 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Sur le DVD de tiger il y a un PKG sous le dossier XCode intitulé Optional Installs
> En double cliquant dessus, il est possible d'ajouter des composants à MacOS.
> X11 est dans le sous menu Applications
> Qui c'est le boss


Tu n'as pas cela ????


----------



## Raleur Pro X (22 Juillet 2005)

Pour toutes les personnes qui ont le même problème, j'ai trouvé la solution !!!
C'est génial le web, on trouve tout, merci Nigel Stanger (de la Nouvelle Zeelande !), effectivement il suffit de regarder dans le dossier Applications/Installers/
Il s'y trouve, l'installer ! 
Bizarre que sur le DVD il n'y est pas !


----------



## Scamandre (6 Août 2005)

Nouveau switcher, je démarre sous Tiger et moi aussi je ne trouvais pas comment installer X11 sans  réinstaller intégralement Tiger   
Je l'ai trouvé grâce à ce forum : il était bien sur le premier disque d'installation (Install Disc 1), directement à la racine dans le package _Additional installs_. Merci donc.
X11 est maintenant installé, Gimp.app aussi, ça marche, ça va m'éviter de pirater Photoshop.


----------



## bertrand b. (11 Août 2005)

Ouais, y'a un vrai problème. Mon PowerBook avec Tiger inside est touché aussi. 

Heureusement qu'il y a le net ! 


B.


----------



## KilEstBoLeMac (15 Août 2005)

Merci pour toutes ces informations, vous êtes des bêtes!!

See ya!


----------



## Yoop (1 Septembre 2005)

Dsl de rouvrir ce post mais exactement mon cas !
Alors moi aussi j'ai du mal à installer X11!
Donc j'ai fais comme vous dites : j'ai pris le CD d'install 1 de Mac os X, je l'ai mis ds la machine pis j'ai cliqué sur "xCode tools" puis dans "packages" et la ben j'ai pas trouvé le truc qu'il faut!
Je sais pas ou chercher...

Merci


----------



## Yoop (1 Septembre 2005)

Nan c'est bon j'ai trouvé, c'est juste que j'avais pas vu la barre de défilement...


----------



## olf (14 Septembre 2005)

Excellent ... vive Internet et McGé : Google -> McGé -> et ça marche !!!


----------

